# D.I.Y Tortoise Hide Idea Pics



## Beasty_Artemis (Dec 13, 2016)

So I'm working on my tortoise table, and am once again am making a tortoise hide for myself. I was hoping to see some pics of what others have made or used.
I already had started making it for use in my outdoor enclosure, but never got very far I guess. It ended up on a shelf until I found a new use for it. I'm shingling the thing now so it will look like a little house.

I was really inspired by some of the cute tortoise hides I have spotted here in pics of members finished enclosures. Some of the ideas really added creativity and personality to their designs.
Any pics?


----------



## Speedy-1 (Dec 13, 2016)

*Being a firm believer in "the conscientious evasion of labor" I found these little plastic nail bins worked well !*


----------



## crimson_lotus (Dec 13, 2016)

I also use a big plastic bin. As Charlotte grew, I had a hard time finding anything that would accommodate her height, but I found a recycling bin and flipped it over - it works!


----------



## Daryn Blair (Dec 14, 2016)

Wee cave made out of expanding foam.. my torts hardly ever out the thing now!


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Dec 14, 2016)

Love those pics of the expanding foam hide!


----------



## Alex Z (Dec 14, 2016)

Plastic flowerpot for our new eastern box turtle Stanley...


----------

